# Case 446 Onan engine



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

My brother recently picked up a Case 446 with a twin cylinder Onan engine on it. My question what hp did the Case 446 have with the Onan engine? 16? 18?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe that would have been a 16 Hp motor.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

After checking with http://groups.yahoo.com/group/casegardentractors/ I believe your tractor has a B43 Onan rated at 16 H.P.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

A few diferent Onan motors were used in the 446's but all were 16hp [new anyway] A lot of the 16hp motors have been replaced over the years, and the replacements are normaly 18hp onans. BTW the last diget in the model ie 44"6" 44"8" 44"4" is the HP of the motor.


----------

